# lionel transformer zw 275w



## pagzer (Jul 22, 2008)

hello im new in the world of train model, i received a collection of lionel items from my father that i want to sold but i want to know if someone can help me to explain the value of a transformer zw 275w postwar i think everything is original in really great shape it makes a sound like a (hum) ,no cracks,etc.when i plugged it and what mean the stamp on the bottom ZW 18 1

thank you for helping me!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

ZW is the largest postwar transformer. Off the bat I'd say 150 for a private sale. I saw a dealer sell one for 170. Transformers are a little more consistent in price. Some go as high as 250. I don't have one but under 200 would attract my interest. The market is funny many are going to DCC and getting away from the older transformers. If you advertise you will be hounded by ebayers. These are the guys that buy old trains on craigslist. The house flippers of the train world.

I would suggest keeping some of the more desirable pieces as a family heirloom. Sell the rest as a lot to someone known to you who will value them and give them a better deal. 

The actual value is what you sell it for and why.

So you got a price and a lecture for free.

Bob


----------

